# I wondered why it started to whistle when I drive



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

and, when I was washing it last evening, I found out....

The windscreen on the offside top and mist of the jouney towards the bottom of the screen, is either....coming out of the rubber seal, or, the rubber seal has separated from the window..hole, I s'pose.

So...I got the windscreen man turning up at the storage site in a couple of hours, to have a look, and then, hopefully sort it out. The glass is pristine, and not even slightly damaged, dunno what made it come adrift, but it does look like Gulfstream use double sided tape to bond it to the body.....maybe with some proper stuff it'll be ok. 

Interesting tho', never had that happen before. :roll: 8O


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

TARTED!!!!! 8O :lol:






Sorry i couldn't help myself, its you title!


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: I wondered why it tarted to whistle when I drive*



bandaid said:


> The windscreen on the offside top and mist of the jouney towards the bottom of the screen, is either....coming out of the rubber seal, or, the rubber seal has separated from the window..hole, I s'pose.
> Interesting tho', never had that happen before. :roll: 8O


Well known fault, driving on rough ground, first the top right front suspension cracks from the chassis member which causes the next but one cross brace to shear, which then causes the first cross H stiffener to buckle and that then lets the body flex enough for the windscreen to pop out.

You will find that the replacement chassis has much beefier front suspension mounts and the cross H stiffeners are now titanium. Even then they take no chances and the replacement windscreen is twice as thick and held in by high tensile hex bolts.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: I wondered why it tarted to whistle when I drive*



hilldweller said:


> You will find that the replacement chassis has much beefier front suspension mounts and the cross H stiffeners are now titanium


So there's your answer - replace the chassis.  8O

Dougie.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Blimey...........heres me thinking the only thing needed was some sikaflex.



Incidentally, the windscreen is now back in place, and nicely done too. good quality sealent adhesive rather than what looked like carpet tape. 

I have had the chassis completely removed and replaced, this was done by replacing the 5 bolts which hold the whole issue together, and its now replaced by a forged steel one. and glued in place with the same adhesive they use to make Aircraft carriers in the USA. 

Now, having done this, whats next....oh yes, refill Onboard Genny with oil..then do the bodywork, I have a found a new product for my RV, which uses the same sort of stuff as found in wimmins cosmetics. Apparently if you apply it once a day for a week, your 10 year old vehicle end up looking like a 2 year old.


----------

